# delay stream stop(discard delay), why OBSBasic::StreamingStop call twice?



## tristsesame (May 17, 2019)

I am study the obs studio source code.
I just found when  using the delay streaming.






the function 
void OBSBasic::StreamingStop(int code, QString last_error) 
call twice.

is it a bug?


----------



## R1CH (May 17, 2019)

I think this is intended - it's probably the same as pressing stop streaming twice, the first one stops the stream cleanly, the second time it tells OBS to "stop now no matter what" (discarding all pending data).


----------

